# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: vor dem Studium >  "Nettes" aus einem Zahnmedizinstudium - Teil 1

## Tombow

Da das Thema gerade wieder aktuell zu sein scheint, erlaube ich mir, eine Sammlung von Nettigkeiten aus einem vorklinischen Semester Zahnmedizin hier niederzuschreiben. Alles selbst (mit)erlebt.

Los geht alles an einem noch milden Oktobernachmittag. Wer schonmal das elendige TPK-Kurs verhauen hat und deswegen ins Wiederholerkurs gekommen ist, wei es, aber die Erstis sind noch gutgelaunt, keiner denkt sich, da der berhmte "Arbeit macht frei"-Schriftzug genauso vor dem Eingang zum Kursraum stehen knnte und dieselbe Bedeutung htte, wie einst.

*Blockvorlesung in der ersten Woche*  fngt schon an, jeden Tag 3-4 Stunden Vorlesung. Professor interessiert sich nicht und hat null Verstndnis dafr, da sich die Vorlesung mit der Eingangsklausur zum Prpkurs berschneidet. Als er von meiner Wenigkeit als Semestersprecher darauf angesprochen wird, zieht er sein Kinn hoch, die Mundwinkel nach unten und schweift demonstrativ den Blick zur seite, bevor er sagt: "na dann bekommen diejenigen eben ein Fehltermin". Kein Problem. Nur da es in diesem Kurs insgesamt nur zwei Fehltermine gibt, und das gilt fr Vorlesung und Kurs zusammen. Schon werden auch die ersten Testataufgaben verteilt - Zhne zeichnen und Zhne kneten. Na dann los, zeichnen, kneten, testieren lassen, fertig. Denkste. Diese Aufgaben mssen in der Freizeit erledigt werden. Dazu noch darf man eine Zeichnung maximal 1/Tag zum Testat vorlegen. Und natrlich hat man vier Assistenten und sechs Meinungen.

Nicht so bel? Oh doch, ohne diese Testate wird man nicht zur Abformung zugelassen. Und die Abformung (inklusive ein davon angefertigtes Schaumodell) mu auch testiert werden. Ganz separat von dem "normalen" Schaumodell-Testat. Und (wer htte es geahnt - in dem Kursprogramm ist dafr KEINE Zeit vorgesehen). Schon fngt das Spiel an - man mu sich Zeit von den regulren Kursaufgaben klauen, um damit fertigzuwerden. Organisation der Abformungstermine gelingt, auch wenn nur schwer. Zum Glck darf man seine Arbeit auch nach hause nehmen. Mu man auch. Aber noch macht es Spa, auch wenn zunehmend weniger.


*Erste Abgabe, erste Benotung* Und schon ist es soweit, erste Woche um, Zeit fr die erste Arbeitsabgabe und der ersten Benotung. Wer seine Arbeit nicht zeitig abgibt, fliegt aus dem Kurs raus. Abgabe und Benotung erfolgt anonym. Anonym? Na eigentlich sollte sie. Aber am Tag nach der Abgabe informiert mich der Professor, alle Arbeiten wren schon benotet und den Schlssel habe er selbst aufgemacht, um die Noten zuzuordnen. Wo  eigentlich in der Kursordnung festgehalten worden ist, da die Entschlsselung in Anwesenheit eines Studenten zu erfolgen hat. Angesichts einiger nicht so gut zu erklrender Notenunterschiede aber darf man doch an die Anonymitt der Benotung glauben. Oder zumindest daran, da jeder fair benotet wurde. Ob die Noten durch wrfelwerfen, kaffeesatzlesen oder ziehen von Tarotkarten vergeben wurden, bleibt offen. Aber wer wagt es schon, an die Fairness der Profs und Assistenten zu zweifeln. Wollen wir doch nicht frech werden   :Grinnnss!:  

So, soviel zu den ersten zwei Wochen. Die meisten haben eine gute Note erwischt und jetzt geht es ins erste Wochenende. Und falls ihr wollt, demnchst auch weiter mit der zweiten und den Wochen danach.

----------


## _Zahni_

"Ja, wir wollen."

Aber nur, wenn du dann auch ein paar schne und lustige Erlebnisse schilderst. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es keine gibt. Ansonsten fnd' ich's nicht so toll, wenn man nur schlechte Laune verbreitet und den Erstis den Mut nimmt. (Mir nicht - *zhnezeig*)

Nichts fr ungut, mach weiter ....  :hmmm...:

----------


## CAMPO

> "Ja, wir wollen."
> 
> Aber nur, wenn du dann auch ein paar schne und lustige Erlebnisse schilderst. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es keine gibt. Ansonsten fnd' ich's nicht so toll, wenn man nur schlechte Laune verbreitet und den Erstis den Mut nimmt. (Mir nicht - *zhnezeig*)
> 
> Nichts fr ungut, mach weiter ....


  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Newlixx

> "Ja, wir wollen."
> 
> Aber nur, wenn du dann auch ein paar schne und lustige Erlebnisse schilderst. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es keine gibt. Ansonsten fnd' ich's nicht so toll, wenn man nur schlechte Laune verbreitet und den Erstis den Mut nimmt. (Mir nicht - *zhnezeig*)
> 
> Nichts fr ungut, mach weiter ....



Naja, mal ehrlich .... als Ersti will man sowas natrlich net lesen. Ist ja kein Problem, zwingt einen ja hier niemand dazu.
Wenn Ihr Erstis oder bald Erstis wochenlang hier das Forum mit Fragen wie "Heute schon bei ZVS angerufen", "Heute schon eMail geschickt", "welche DN reicht in Mainz", "welche Durchschnittsnote reicht in sieben Semestern" usw. vollmllt (sorry, aber aus meiner Situation ist es einfach so), dann ist es halt so und man kann nur an Eure Vernunft appellieren und sagen, dass das ganze hin und her nichts bringt.
Andererseit ist es einfach so, dass man dann als Ersti alles mit einer leicht rosa roten Brille sieht, weil man einfach keine Ahnung hat, woher denn auch ?
Aber wenn man dann mal ein wenig Unierfahrung gemacht hat und sieht wie es laufen kann und wie es meistens luft, dann kann man auch einmal Dinge schreiben, wie der gute Threadersteller !

Denn: Mit so Sachen sollte man als Zahni wirklich umgehen knnen und wenn das schon die Motiviation raubt, bevor man berhaupt angefangen hat, dann wei ich net wie man 10 Semester ein Fach studieren will !!!

----------


## _Zahni_

> Wenn Ihr Erstis oder bald Erstis wochenlang hier das Forum mit Fragen wie "Heute schon bei ZVS angerufen", "Heute schon eMail geschickt", "welche DN reicht in Mainz",


Dazu gehre ich nicht  :hmmm...: 



> "welche Durchschnittsnote reicht in sieben Semestern" usw.


 :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:  




> Andererseit ist es einfach so, dass man dann als Ersti alles mit einer leicht rosa roten Brille sieht, weil man einfach keine Ahnung hat, woher denn auch ?
> Aber wenn man dann mal ein wenig Unierfahrung gemacht hat und sieht wie es laufen kann und wie es meistens luft, dann kann man auch einmal Dinge schreiben, wie der gute Threadersteller !


Ich freu' mich ja ber Erfahrungsberichte!! 




> Denn: Mit so Sachen sollte man als Zahni wirklich umgehen knnen und wenn das schon die Motiviation raubt, bevor man berhaupt angefangen hat, dann wei ich net wie man 10 Semester ein Fach studieren will !!!


Ob ich's kann sag ich euch nachm ersten Semester.... die Motivation verlier' ich nicht.

--- aber ich wei was du meinst, Newlixx ---

----------


## Smibo

> Naja, mal ehrlich .... als Ersti will man sowas natrlich net lesen. Ist ja kein Problem, zwingt einen ja hier niemand dazu.
> Wenn Ihr Erstis oder bald Erstis wochenlang hier das Forum mit Fragen wie "Heute schon bei ZVS angerufen", "Heute schon eMail geschickt", "welche DN reicht in Mainz", "welche Durchschnittsnote reicht in sieben Semestern" usw. vollmllt (sorry, aber aus meiner Situation ist es einfach so), dann ist es halt so und man kann nur an Eure Vernunft appellieren und sagen, dass das ganze hin und her nichts bringt.
> Andererseit ist es einfach so, dass man dann als Ersti alles mit einer leicht rosa roten Brille sieht, weil man einfach keine Ahnung hat, woher denn auch ?
> Aber wenn man dann mal ein wenig Unierfahrung gemacht hat und sieht wie es laufen kann und wie es meistens luft, dann kann man auch einmal Dinge schreiben, wie der gute Threadersteller !
> 
> Denn: Mit so Sachen sollte man als Zahni wirklich umgehen knnen und wenn das schon die Motiviation raubt, bevor man berhaupt angefangen hat, dann wei ich net wie man 10 Semester ein Fach studieren will !!!


Und das war nur der TPK. Wie ist es mit Phantom I/II/III, BC, Physio, Anatomie, KFO, Prothetik I/II, Kons I/II, Chirurgie und und und......
Bin ich froh, das alles hinter mir zu haben   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Alina85

Ich hasse solche Horrorerzhlungen!

Da will sich einer nur wichtig machen.   :Meine Meinung:  

Meine Meinung ist da etwas anders: der TPK is jetzt gar nicht so schlimm, zumindest in Regensburg, ich fand das eigentlich ganz schn mal was praktisches zu machen und nicht immer nur in Vorlesungen zu sitzen;
klar von nichts kommt nichts, man muss auch bereit sein, was zu leisten;
natrlich kommt das auch immer auf die Dozenten und Assistenten an, aber auch da kann ich mich nicht beschweren

----------


## Knockout_Mouse

Yeah, ein Thread ganz nach meinem Geschmack!

Also: Dritte Woche TPK. Nach unendlicher Kleinstarbeit (na gut, bin halt auch nicht mit den besten gestalterischen Talenten gesegnet!) hab ich meinen aus einem massiven Wachsblock geschnitzten Prmolaren millimetergenau nach Vorgabe fertiggestellt. Das kostbare Teil also vorsichtig auf ein Torck-Papiertuch gelegt und um die Warteschlange vor den testierenden Assistenten zu berbrcken aufs Klo spaziert. Wenige Augenblicke spter am Platz zurck - kein Zahn mehr auf dem Platz und nur ein zerknittertes Torck-Tuch unter dem rechten Ellenbogen eines Zwei-Zentner-Assis am Arbeitsplatz nebenan. 

"Tschuldigung, haben sie den Wachszahn, der hier lag gesehen?". Assi rollt ein stck zurck und meint dann auf den Boden deutend: "Den Klump da?". Fassungslos einen Haufen Krmel in der Hand haltend (seine Gurgel sah pltzlich so verlockend aus!) starre ich ihn an, wobei er nur meint: "Erste Lektion: Lasse deinen Kram niemals in Reichweite ungeschickter Assistentenhnde liegen!". Mach ich nicht mehr - bis heute nicht...

Gru an die Praktikerfront (Tombow),

MOUSE

----------


## Doktor_No

h tom, studierste nun noch zahmnedizin oder wie?!

----------


## Dr. Pschy

Glaub ich weniger, er erzaehlt imho aus seinen Anfaengen als Zahni (hat er nicht Teile der Vorklinik als Zahni gemacht und ist dann zu den Humanis gewechselt?).

----------


## Recall8

Wenn ich den Bericht lese, fllt mir nur ein:

zur falschen Zeit an der falschen Uni.

Das ist lngst nicht berall so. Und das beziehe ich auf den kompletten Inhalt der Story. TPK ist anstrengend aber sptestens, wenns in die nchsten kurse geht, wird einem klar, da man im TPK sogar noch viiieeel Zeit hat.

Zudem finde ich diese Schlechtrederei , die eindeutig auf die komplette ZM projiziert wird, unntig, wenn, dann nenne die Uni beim namen.Das wrde wohl einigen besser helfen.

Natrlich sind die Meinungen der Assistenten nicht selten meilenweit voneinander entfernt und die Meinung des Profs sowieso eine andere.
Mir persnlich geht es um "Bestehen" und nicht um eine super Note, denn  gerade bei Abgaben ist die Benotung subjektiv (diese Erfahrung habe auhc ich gemacht) ABER letztendlich geht es darum selbst eine Meinung und Selsbtkritik zu entwickeln und nicht nur die Kritik der Assis zu erwarten. 

OK im TPK mag das legitim sein, aber bei allen folgenden Kursen, geht es um berufsspezifische Themen und da muss zumindest die Theori parat sein, die dahinter steckt.

Ich glaube, wenn man 6 versch. Assis die vorgelegte Arbeit zeigt, kann man nicht erwarten,dass alle das Selbe sagen.

Ich zeige Sachen nur dann vor, wenn ich sie fr richtig halte und ich die entsprechenden testatschrifte im kursheft korrekt eingehalten habe.

Die Einstellung: "Na dann frag ich mal nen anderen Assi, vielleicht findet ders gut" ist nicht gerade die beste, aber man erlebt sie imme rwieder.

----------


## ramirez

> Ich hasse solche Horrorerzhlungen!
> 
> Da will sich einer nur wichtig machen.   
> [...]


Jepp.. genau das hat Tom ntig... 
 ::-oopss:  

ansonsten find ich's interessant.. schreib ruhig mal weiter...

----------


## Jasaa

also ich kann jetzt nicht so viel dazu sagen, bin ja jetzt erst im 2. semester, aber immerhin hab ich ja auch schon den tpk gemacht und bestanden.
und eigentlich ist es (in mnster!) nicht so schlimm [obwohl man dazu sagen muss, dass das alle ganz unterschiedlich empfinden]
klar nervt der kurs nach 'ner zeit auch mal, aber ich hatte auch oft zeit um ne etwas lngere pause zu machen und wenn man zusieht, dass man etwas flotter mit der einen sachen fertig wird, kann man sich bei anderen dingen dann zeit lassen.

----------


## Knockout_Mouse

> Zudem finde ich diese Schlechtrederei , die eindeutig auf die komplette ZM projiziert wird, unntig, wenn, dann nenne die Uni beim namen.Das wrde wohl einigen besser helfen.


Na ja, das ist doch als Meckerkasten-Thread gestartet, da gehren der guten Ordnung halber auch garstige Sachen rein...Aber hast ja Recht! Asche auf unsere Hupter. Werde gleich mal 'ne Gegeninitiative starten...

lg, 

MOUSE

p.s. Pfui! Assi-Hopping geht wirklich gar nicht...

----------


## chillz05

Hier wurde von der Uni Kln berichtet, unter der Fhrung von Prof. Kerschbaum.
Das dort raue Sitten herrschen, bekommt man ja allerorts zu hren.
Kann zwar auch nur fr meine Uni und das erste Semester sprechen, aber deine geschilderten Erfahrung habe ich hier definitiv nicht gemacht.
Wenn man eine gesunde Mischung aus Motivation/Wille und Durchhaltevermgen/Belastbarkeit aufweist, dann ist es alles zu schaffen.

Aber ich weiss ja, dass du hier niemanden entmutigen willst. Im Gegenteil, man dankt Gott, dass man nicht in Kln gelandet ist!

----------


## aisha20

also bei mir wars jetzt auch nicht soo schlimm. 
die assistenten machen zwar immer auf superhart, aber wenns drauf ankommt, kriegt man schon die untersttzung, die man braucht.
man muss halt irgendwie auch erst merken, wie man mit denen umzugehen hat. niemals zu selbstbewusst hingehn und fragen, ob eine arbeit so in ordnung ist, sondern lieber fragen, was man noch verbessern soll. 
bei uns waren viele mal an nem punkt, wo man denkt, dass mans nicht schafft und den druck nicht aushlt, aber ausser einer sind dann doch alle durchgekommen. 
ich finde man kann sich die schwarzmalereien schon durchlesen, aber die, die darber schreiben, habens ja auch irgendwie geschafft..

----------


## Newlixx

> ich finde man kann sich die schwarzmalereien schon durchlesen, aber die, die darber schreiben, habens ja auch irgendwie geschafft..



Schn, Du bist die erste, die das merkt !
Grele

----------


## Tombow

Hier die Fortsetzung:

Nach einem durchaus erholsamen Wochenende geht es dann in die dritte Kurswoche. Wieder einmal Abgabe Ende der Woche. Zum Glck nicht viel Arbeit und hnlich der Woche vorher. Arbeitsbelastung hlt sich also in Grenzen und Prpkurs fngt erst nchste Woche an. Noch scheint auch drauen die Sonne. Genug Zeit, um auf einige Vertreter der Spezies ZM-Student nher einzugehen. Zum Beispiel welche wie

*Hr. "Gib' mir die 10"*. Oder nennen wir ihn einfach Zehn. Die Anonymisierung der Abgabe habe ich damit erledigt, da jeder einen nummerierten Umschlag ziehen drfte (oder eine Nummer, falls nicht um Umschlag abgegeben wurde), die Nummer wurde dann in die Schlsselliste eingetragen. Hab' auch allen gesagt, wenn sie eine bestimmte Glcksnummer haben wollen, knnen sie sie bei einer Abgabe kriegen und mir nur vorher bescheidsagen. Viele haben auch von vornherein gesagt, welche Abgabe es sein wrde (war ja Wiederholer-Kurs). Nur dieser Typ nicht. Auch wenn er von der Regelung wute, hat er mich jedesmal mit dem: "Gib' mir die 10" begrt, demonstrativ den Umschlag so hingelegt, da die Assistenten die Nummer sehen knnten oder mehr oder weniger maligne Kommentare darber gemacht. Da half nur, die Ohren auf Durchzug zu stellen. Ein anderer Kollege hat es mal (mit Anspielung an die iranische Herkunft von Mr.10) nicht minder maligne gekontert: "Tom, la' mal, Teppichknpfer sind einfach so". Guter Tip. Auch wenn er von

*Hr. Cand. med. dent. X.Y.Z* kam. Oder nennen wir ihn einfach Hr. CandMedDent. Auch ein ganz seltsames Exemplar. Den Nick verdiente er sich durch sein Namensschild, was immer blankgeputzt und klar zu lesen war, auch wenn an seinem Kittel der Inhalt von einem 50Kilo-Eimer Hartgips, 10 Packungen Alginat klebten und seine Kitteltaschen voll mit 2 Kilo Metallspnen waren. Ganz bse Leidensgenossen vermuteten, derjenige htte eine Profilneurose. Ansonsten war er fast normal. Bis auf die Tatsache, da er bis dato in 2 Versuchen es nicht geschafft hat, sein Histoschein zu machen, immer wieder nett gemeinte, aber total falsche Tips(aufs Kurs bezogen) gab, und das mit so einem wissenden Ausdruck ins gesicht. Jahre Spter war er selbst nach 5 Versuchen immer noch nicht durchs TPK und Histo gekommen. Schade eigentlich, abseits vom Kurs war CandMedDent schon nett. Und irgendwie tat er auch vielen leid - bei sovielen erfolglosen Versuchen wurde die Luft schon dnn fr einen Krankenpfleger in seinen enddreiigern. Beiweitem nicht alle hatten soviel Mitgefhl mit

*Sabrina* Manchen tat sie einfach nur leid, manche fanden sie einfach nur bld, und einige wiederum fanden, da das beste an Ihr Ihre Oberweite war. Schade eigentlich, denn die Lady war beiweitem nicht dumm oder bld. Wo sich aber alle ausnahmslos einig waren - fast jeder sagte es vom Anfang an, da sie den Kurs nicht schafft. Dafr war sie schon von vornehrein einfach zu eingeschchtert und zu unerfahren, und das nicht nur fachlich. Als Mnchner Studentin hatte sie Angst, dort durchs TPK durchzufallen, daher zu uns gewechselt, weil man hier eine unbegrenzte Anzahl Versuche hatte, den Kurs zu schaffen. Vom Regen in die Traufe gesprungen, und so richtig glcklich war sie auch nicht. Aber im Grunde genommen war sie wirklich OK. Besonders verglichen mit

*Carmen*, die fast ein Spiegelbild zu Sabrina war. Hinter dem spanischen Vornamen steckte ein eher deutsches ueres. Blondierte Haare, immer zu einem Pferdeschwanz gebunden, aber so fest, da man nur leicht daran ziehen bruchte, um Carmen wre im Nu skalpiert. Feine und wohlproportionierte Gesichtszge, zwar schn, aber weitaus mehr nach einem mit mathematischer Przision berechneten Bild erinnerten. Schne dunkle Augen, dessen Blick aber meistens soviel Tiefe hatte wie eine nackte Betonwand oder einen durchbohren knnte wie eine Speerspitze. Wo Sabrina eher ihr Unwissen zugegeben htte oder nach Hilfe gefragt htte, hatte Carmen eher "nette" Bemerkungen auf Lager. Mit Sabrina knnte man eher zusammenarbeiten, Carmen dagegen hat jeden Erfahrungsvorteil ausgenutzt und auszunutzen versucht. 2 verhauene TPK-Kurse und mindestens eine Beziehung, die genau wegen dieses TPK-Kurses Ihr kaputtgegangen ist, standen im Hintergrund. Es war dennoch nicht immer leicht, mit Carmen umzugehen, und manchmal war sie echt verbiestet. Aber wenigstens war sie damit ehrlich, im unterschied zu

*Julia* Kaum 1.50 gro und mit dem unschuldigen bebrillten Gesicht eines lieben Schulmdchens, wurde sie recht frh im Kurs stolze Trgerin eines sehr eindeutigen Spitznamen. Das kurioseste war aber, da ihr selbst das nichts ausgemacht hat. So mancher, der mit ihr schon Kurs zusammengemacht hat, wute bescheid, wieviel Ego man in so einem kleinen Menschen reinpacken konnte und zu welchen Auswchsen das fhren wrde. So zum Beispiel

*Zoran*. Kind von jugoslawischen Eltern, dessen Bruder schon vor Jahren durch die Knochenmhle des TPK-Kurses gegangen war, hatte er schon beim ersten mal sehr gut gewut, was auf ihn zukommt. Umso tragischer, da er erst an der allerletzten Hrde und wirklich am allerletzten Tag rausgeflogen ist, weil ihm die Kursarbeit beim Polieren ausgerutscht, von der Polierbrste weggeschleudert und nach einer unsanften Berhrung mit der Wand dann in 2 separate Stcke auf dem Boden gelandet ist. Zoran war definitiv schwer in Ordnung. Genau wie seine besten Kumpels

*Emir und Temel*. Wo man vielleicht Zoran von den beiden trennen knnte, gab's die 2 ausschlielich im Doppelpack. Und auch wenn mit unterschiedlichen Hintergrnden(Emir als Kind von albanischen Kriegsflchtlingen und Temel als in Deutschland geborener Trke), so unterschiedlich waren beide nicht. Emir war vielleicht etwas ruhiger und Temel eher fr Spa&Schabernack zstndig, aber RICHTIG cool waren beide, und auf sie war immer Verla. Man konnte Ihnen wo auch immer zur Hand gehen und helfen - irgendwann wrde man genauso Hilfe von den beiden bekommen. Aber blo nicht verarschen - das kriegte man von dem Duo prompt und mit Zinsen zurckgezahlt. Am besten nicht einmal daran denken. Wenn man auch nur halbsoviel Hilfe von

*Marianne* bekommen htte, wie man Ihr half. Eine Giftschlange war sie nicht, dennoch war es anstrengend, mit Ihr zusammenzuhalten. Im Nachhinein vielleicht ein Fehler. Aber man lernt nie aus, und bevor man den vollen Druck zu spren bekam, war sie richtig nett. Und im Grunde genommen nicht so tief maligne wie Julia. Aber auch ein Beispiel, wie sich doch Menschen unter Druck verndern knnen. Gut, nicht alle,

*Karin* war auch selbst unter diesem Druck wirklich OK. Als stellvertretende Semestersprecherin knnten wir uns gut die Aufgaben teilen und bei allem, was sie auf sich genommen hat, mu man sagen, sie war ein echter Schatz. Und man knnte sich auch sicher sein, von Ihr es geradewegs gesagt zu bekommen, htte man irgendwo und irgendwann Mist gebaut.

Eins haben aber alle bisher gemeinsam - auf irgendeine Weise steckten sie mitten drin, waren in dem ganzen Kursgeschehen involviert. Bis auf einen. Und das war das besondere an
*Niklas*. Irgendwie schien er entweder ber den Dingen zu stehen oder nicht so richtig zu realisieren, wo er war und in was er steckte. Geld schien er zu haben, sah immer stylish aus (im Unterschied zu seinen Kursarbeiten), und keiner wute so recht, wieso er (wie die Gerchte sagten) nach 4 Semester sein Humanmedizinstudium aufgegeben hat. Im Jahr zuvor hat er auch fr einen echten Lacher im TPK-Kurs gesorgt - mangels Zinnfolie hat er zum Einbetten seiner Gaumenplatte normale Melitta Toppits-Alufolie benutzt. Konsequent hatte er dann auch das (in Relief auf die Folie gedruckte) Toppits-Logo dann auf seiner Gaumenplatte stehen.

Natrlich war der Kurs grer, und es gab noch vielmehr als die 11 vorgestellten. Manche von denjenigen, die jetzt abseits bleiben, bewiesen auch spter, da sie sehr vielmehr sind als einfach "nette Kollegen" sind. Doch mehr davon spter....

----------


## flopipop

aber wo sind denn die berchtigten "folter" vom kln? dass man in dem kurs druck hat und das zeitmanagment nicht so einfach ist, ist auch so klar und berall vorhanden. ich kann aus deinen vortrgen keine "besondere hrte der uni" kln erkennen..

----------


## Tombow

Abwarten, tee trinken, kommt noch.

----------


## Gersig

Mach weiter Tommy  :Top:

----------


## flopipop

> Abwarten, tee trinken, kommt noch.


ich warte gespannt...
is ja spannend wie ein krimi  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Tom83

Hau rein Namensvetter. ich will mehr Geschichten lesen, die sind einfach super   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Tombow

Nach den Wochen sgen, frsen und schleifen von Phantommetall (eigentlich ganz normales, handelsbliches Messing, wie man ihn zB. in jedem gutsortierten Modellbauladen kriegt), war es an der Zeit, Bekanntschaft mit dem PMMA zu machen. Obwohl nicht so zeitintensiv, galt die Gaumenplatte als eine der schwierigeren Kursaufgaben. Lag an mehreren Sachen, und fr manche konnte man wirklich nichts tun. Zum einen war die Theorievorbereitung nicht wirklich gut - azeotropes Gemisch und sein niedriger Siedepunkt wurden nur am Rande angeschnitten, dafr aber die Wichtigkeit mit einer wirklich nett gemeinten Warnung vom Professor hchstpersnlich: "fr die kleinste Luftblase in Ihrer Gaumenplatte kriegen sie ein 5, und wenn sie das nicht begreifen, werden sie lieber Mllmann oder (und hier wurde der Ton richtig gallig) Mllfrau". Alles klar, da der Prof was gegen Frauen hatte, wute fast jeder. Der Ton und der Genu, mit dem er das Unwort "Mllfrau" ausgesprochen hat, klingt mir noch heute in den Ohren. Langsamer als sein bliches Vorlesungstempo, mit Betonung jeder Silbe. So gallig, da so mancher ein unangenehmes Geschmack im Mund versprte, aber dabei mit so einer sen Note, als wrde er es richtig genieen. Komisch, der hat doch eine Frau zuhause. Oder hat etwa seine Frau zuhause die Hosen an?

Mir egal, gibt wichtigeres in dieser Woche, worum man sich mehr Gedanken macht. Am Ende der Woche heit es, Abschied nehmen von Dr. Warmbold. Wie es einen so lieben Kerl als Assistent unter diesem Professor verschlagen hat, wei keiner, vermissen werden wir ihn aber alle - im Unterschied zu den anderen Assistenten war er immer nett, hat auch immer gute Tips gegeben und fast jedem unter die Arme gegriffen, wenn man selbst nicht weiterkam oder ihm Sachen zum Testat gebracht hat. Berhmt waren auch seine "Weihnachtstestate" - in der letzten Kursstunde vor Weihnachten hat er grozgig fast jedem Testate gegeben, Hauptsache man htte ihm irgendeine Arbeit gezeigt. Einer der wenigsten Assistenten, von dem man etwas wirklich lernen knnte. Und im Unterschied zu den anderen blieb er immer im Saal, wenn er Kursaufsicht hatte, statt sich nach 10-15 Minuten zu entschuldigen und dann zu seinen Patienten zu gehen.

Da er damit den Prof mimutig stimmte, lag auf der Hand. Und nicht nur den Prof. Es kam einmal zu einer sehr hlichen Szene zwischen ihm und Elke Klein, der Oberrztin, als er zusammen mit ihr Kursaufsicht hatte. Er wollte einem Studenten irgendwas testieren, hatte aber sein Stempel nicht dabei...also kurz die O gefragt: "Elke, kannst Du der Kollegin die Testatkarte abstempeln?". Eigentlich kein Problem, sollte man meinen, doch nicht hier. Besagte Oberrztin hat sich die zu testierende Arbeit angeschaut (die durchaus auch testatwrdig war) und ist an die Decke gegangen. Wie knne er sich erlauben, so ein Schrott testieren zu wollen, das sei doch nicht sein ernst, und berhaupt......und das ganze vor fast dem gesamten Kurs. In der Haut von der Kollegin, die nur ein Testat haben wollte und die ganze Zeit stumm und unglubig daneben sa, wollte in dem Moment keiner stecken....

Um mir nicht gleich aufs Kittel zu kotzen, ging ich Kaffee trinken und war nicht der einzige mit der Idee, einige waren schon vor mir in dem zugemllten Aufenthaltsraum. Aufs Kommentar, da Dr. Klein es doch nicht ernst meinen knnte, bot mir Carmen wortlos eine Zigarette an.

"Die ist einfach so. Wei nicht, was fr ein Problem sie hat, aber im Kurs habe ich sie nie gutgelaunt gesehen"
"Da sich der Warmbold aber sowas gefallen lt", warf Karin ein, verstummte aber, weil im selben Augenblick Slavica reinkam. Die Kollegin, die soeben nur Ihr Testat haben wollte und stattessen eine schlechte Szene ausgelst hatte. Zu sagen bruchte sie nichts, es war ihr schon vom Gesicht abzulesen, da sie auch was von Dr. Kleins guter Laune abbekommen hatte.

"Wenn ihr wtet, was sich der Warmbold alles von Klein und dem Prof gefallen lassen hat", fing sie an. Fast alle wuten es. Zum Beispiel wie der Prof reagiert hat, als Dr. Warmbold Vater geworden ist, obwohl er mit seiner Lebensgefhrtin nicht verheiratet war. Am Tag danach war Dr. Warmbold als Vorlesungsassistent eingeteilt, und da mute er sich und alle Studenten anhren, was der Prof davon hlt...mit sehr ser Stimme ins Mikro: "Wissen sie, ich finde es wirklich unpassend, wenn nicht verheiratete Menschen Kinder bekommen"....und danach gleich die Vorlesung in gewohnter Manier.

"Ich freue mich fr ihn, da er hier endlich wegkommt", sagte am Ende Slavica.

Bis dahin waren es noch zweieinhalb Tage. Und die Stimmungskurve zeigte klar nach unten.Woran auch so einige im Kurs mitschuld waren. Julia zum Beispiel. Wie etliche Wiederholer hatte sie im Sommersemester fr den Kurs so einiges vorgearbeitet (wohl dem, der bekannte in einem Dentallabor hat), also hatte sie ihre Gaumenplatte fertig. Kein lstiges PMMA-Kochen, keine Dampfblasen, feinster Spritzgukunststoff. Damit war sie nicht alleine, aber whrend alle anderen, die denselben Weg gegangen waren, wenigstens im Kurs so taten als ob oder anderen halfen, trug sie geradezu demonstrativ so eine Ruhe und Zuversicht, da selbst der ruhigste Mensch latent agressiv wurde. Engpsse im Dentaldepot taten ihr briges, Zinnfolie kaum zu bekommen, Kunststoff gerade nicht im Bestand. Prof interessierte das kaum. Mir gelang es doch, bei Zoran geradezu genug Zinnfolie zu bekommen...wenn auch nur einmal was beim Kunststoffeinbetten schiefginge....Hoffentlich klappt es noch mit dem Kunststoff. Stunden spter die frohe SMS von Karin: "Ich hab' Paladon!"

Abends noch zuhause die Gaumenplatte zu Ende modelliert, zuhause eingebettet und wachs ausgekocht....kann ja morgen losgehen. Am nchsten Tag knnte ich mir in den A treten und mein Wecker zertrampeln! belst verschlafen.  Mist! F**k! Dabei war es garnicht so spt geworden in der Nacht, war schon so um 11 Uhr ins Bett. Na gut, in belster Laune zur Uni gefahren. Als erste Begrung vom Assistenten dann ohne Umwege das warme, nette, grummelige: "sie haben einen Fehltag"..TOLL! Als ob ich das nicht wute. Ein "ich wei" gegrummelt und mich dann ans Kunststoff ansetzen gemacht. Jetzt nur noch Einpressen und rein in den Autoklaven. Was den sehr grozgigen Einsatz von Ellenbogen voraussetzte, denn von 4 Pressen waren natrlich wieder einmal nur 2,5 verfgbar. Und dann kam noch Marianne dazu. "Tom, knntest Du auch fr mich das Einpressen erledigen, ich mu meine Abformungen machen?". Gesagt, getan, erledigt..unter dem Gemecker von Zehn, der auch an die Presse wollte. Mist! Erster Autoklav kocht schon. Keine Chance, da mehr reinzukommen. Doch da gab es den zweiten Kursraum, da stnde noch einer. Assistent lt sich von der Idee nicht begeistern. Verhandeln im Eiltempo, da die Kvetten schon in die Bgel eingespannt sind...urrrrrgh....und dabei auch noch hflich bleiben. Gut, da genug Kollegen auch nicht in dem ersten Autoklaven reingekommen sind, die Menge macht's. Kvetten reinschmeien, einschalten, aufatmen. Hoffentlich noch rechtzeitig. Die restliche Kurszeit verbringe ich an diesem Tag zusammengesackt auf mein Platz. Essen im Eiltempo, gleich geht's zum ersten mal in den Prpsaal.

Die 4 Stunden am Prptisch stehen, schnibbeln, meine neuen Kollegen kennenlernen und schwatzen kommen mir im Vergleich dazu wie eine Erholung vor. Kurz vor Ende des Prpkurses nur noch die Kvetten abholen. Wie erwartet, der Erstsemester-Kurs ist "not amused" darber, da die Autoklaven besetzt waren und sie nicht gleich zu Kursbeginn einbetten und kochen knnten. Am Abend dann eine Runde Anatomie-Tutor fr Marianne und noch einigen weiteren spielen. Zuhause komme ich erst irgendwann um 10 Uhr. Gaumenplatte ausbetten und kurz aufatmen - kristallklarer Kunststoff, keine Dampfblasen, Pat am Modell sehr gut. Nach anderthalb Stunden Zinnfolie runterkratzen, verputzen und sanden zittern mir die Hnde. Das letzte, was ich vor dem Einschlafen spre, ist immer noch das Gefhl, PMMA-Staub in der Nase zu haben. Morgen nur noch polieren und abgeben.

Verschlafen tu ich am nchsten morgen zum Glck nicht, so kann ich vom Stunde Null an munter beim dichten Gedrnge um die Poliermotoren mitmischen. Zu aller berraschung mischt da Julia auch mit. Mit irgendeiner Alibi-Platte, ihre Abgabeplatte steckt nmlich in ihrer Kitteltasche....von Carmen kassiert sie dafr ein Blick der Marke extragiftig. Einige versuchen es doch, mit dem Handstck ihre Gaumenplatten zu polieren...ob das noch gutgeht? Naja, die mssen es wissen. Das Geruschpegel aus dem Polierraum bertnt alles andere..."Hey, WO ist meine Ziegenhaarbrste?"..."versau' mir jetzt blo nicht die Brste mit deinem beschissenen Polierwachs!"..."hol' dir doch selber Bims, von meinem gebe ich dir keins mehr!". Ahja, Bimsbunker ist wieder leer, wie mir netterweise Julia aufmerksamerweise berichtet. Als ob ich das nicht wute, schon vor ner viertelstunde habe ich das dem Assistenten gesagt. Von mir aus, halbpolierte Gaumenplatte mitnehmen und Hausmeister anfunken. Nie was liegenlassen in diesem Kurs, es ist schneller weg als man schauen kann. Wenig spter ist wieder Bims da, und meine (leichtsinnig auf dem Poliermotor gelassene) Brste ist mit Polierwachs fr Metall versaut. Hier poliert jemand wohl die Abgabe fr nchste Woche. Noch 20 Minuten bis zur Abgabe. Marianne leiht mir ihre Brste, im Austausch dafr, da ich ihre Platte auch polieren tue. Aus dem Kursraum klingt die Stimme von Dr. Warmbold: "Braucht noch jemand Testate? Schnell Karten her!". Mensch, mu sich der freuen. Jetzt, wo er alleine im Kursraum ist, ist er echt spendabel mit den Testaten.

Abgabetisch ist schon da. Mariannes Platte schon fertig, jetzt nur noch meine zu Ende machen. Letzter Durchgang. Aufs Modell. Pat, hlt(zumindest in 9/10 Versuchen), keine sichtbaren Zinnfolienreste, keine Polierstriemen, Kunststoff klar. Nummer aufs Modell draufkritzeln, aufm Abgabetisch. Gerade rechtzeitig. "NIE WIEDER KURSAUFSICHT", atmet Dr.Warmbold atmet laut auf, whrend er den Tisch wegrollt. Ich laufe zum Tisch, sammle in aller Hast meine Utensilien und laufe zur Tr....donnerwetter, geschlossen. Gegens Glas hmmern...klack-klack, von drauen wird mir aufgemacht...leider der andere Assistent.."wollten sie hier schlafen, Herr .....?". Das "ach, leck mich", was mir an der Zunge klebt, schlucke ich schnell herunter und presse mir ein verqultes Lcheln ab. Noch eine Woche um. Die Gedanken um die Abgabe morgen sind nur irgendwo im einer Ecke meines Hirns aufzufinden, zwischen dem Dummheitsdetektor und dem blde-Sprche-Depot. Ohne besondere Lust lasse ich mich zum Mittagessen berreden.

Auf dem Weg dahin treffe ich Bettina. Eigentlich ist sie schon fertige rztin und hat 3 Jahre als Assistentin in der Herzchirurgie hinter sich. Die Arbeitszeiten in dem Fach haben sie dazu bewogen, doch MKG zu machen. Da sie Kpfchen hat, wute jeder, aber in Kombination mit einer reizenden Figur und persnlichem Stil...hmm...

Ihr macht der Kurs auch zu schaffen, besonders weil sie mit zwei 5ern bei den ersten zwei Abgaben nicht unbedingt den besten Start hingelegt hat. Kurz ein Paar Worte gewechselt, mir Ihre Gaumenplatte angeschaut..."die nehme ich nicht mehr vom Modell ab, ich habe sie die ganze Nacht poliert, hoffentlich reicht's diesmal". Als sie erfhrt, da ich gleich ins Prpkurs mu, scherzt sie trocken: "morgens TPK, nachmittags Prp und abends in die Gummizelle?". Fast.

Als ich am nchsten Tag die Noten habe und die meisten schon Ihre mitgeteilt bekommen, macht sich eine Stimmung breit wie in Pearl Harbour nach dem Angriff. Mit einer 4- bin ich noch im guten Durchschnitt, 5er gibt es einen oder zwei, dafr aber wenige 3er, kaum 2er und keine 1. Und selbst Karin kann sich auf ihre 3 nicht so recht freuen..."was fr eine Note hat Julia?"...ich schau' nach...es ist eine 3. "Die F**ze hat es nicht einmal mit Zinnfolie versucht", kommt mir entgegen.

Nette Spitznamen entstehen meist in solchen Situationen. Und dieses macht noch am selben Tag die Runde. Die einzige Sache, die jemanden an diesem Tag interessiert. Denn nchste Woche ist die "Treppe" dran. Eine Aufgabe, bei der es 5er nur so hagelt....

----------


## flopipop

wow...du musst darber unbedingt ein buch verffentlichen..gehts noch weiter?

----------


## Tombow

> wow...du musst darber unbedingt ein buch verffentlichen..gehts noch weiter?


Zuwenig Stoff fr ein Buch. Aber weitergehen wird's. Bis zum bitteren Ende!

----------


## Franzi

> Aber weitergehen wird's. Bis zum bitteren Ende!


Ja,    ja,     weiter !!!!!!!!!!    :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Tombow

Es gibt viele Wege, zur Hlle abzusteigen (oder hinzufahren, jedem wie es am Liebsten ist). Und einen davon sind wir gerade dabei zu begehen. Die berhmt-berchtigte Treppe. Eigentlich sieht man es ihr nicht an - sie besteht nur aus 5 gleich langen Stcken Messingdraht, die Enden im 45-Winkel getrimmt(mit ausnahme der Endstcke) und das ganze zu einem treppenfrmigen Gebilde verltet. Die Benotungskriterien  sind auf dem ersten Blick auch nicht sooooo hart. Es soll natrlich mahaltig sein. Alles klar, man knnte schon fr 1/10mm-Abweichung ne 4 kassieren. Und die Genauigkeit ist ja sooo einfach, wenn man als Hilfe nicht vielmehr als ne Schieblehre und (in erster Linie) Milimeterpapier dafr nimmt. Aber zugleich auch aufs Milimeterpapier passen. Netter Tip vom Prof - "geben sie das Milimeterpapier mit der darauf gezeichneten Treppe mit ab). Ob man bei der Benotung auf einer Schieblehre oder doch aufs Milimeterpapier vertraut, was die rechten Winkel und die Mae angeht, bleibt offen. Ist ja auch Aufgabe vom Prof und seinen Assistenten. Nachprfen und gegen die Note protestieren, das kann man leider bei dieser Aufgabe nicht, denn die Bewertung schliet die Zerstrung mit ein - die Treppe wird auseinandergezogen, und wenn auch nur eine Ltnaht reit, gibt es automatisch eine 5. Da natrlich alles wie ein Monolith auszusehen hat, ohne berschsse, eingesunkene Ltnhte oder zuviel Materialabtrag, das ist eher zweitrangig und klingt wie eine Einladung zum Sonntagskaffee bei Oma. Und natrlich soll die Treppe auch noch plan auf einer Glasplatte aufliegen. Hoffen wir nur, da die bei der Benotung verwendete Glasplatte auch plan ist.

Es ist auch eine der wenigsten Aufgaben, wo selbst die Wiederholer, die im Sommer fleiig vorgearbeitet haben, sich nicht auf anderes konzentrieren, sondern eine zweite und manche gar eine dritte Treppe schnitzen und lten. Es ist auch irgendwie besser, dadurch wird der Kurs ruhiger, keine Hektik wegen schon angesetzten Kunststoffes, kein Gedrnge um die Autoklaven. Die Ruhe nutzt auch der Professor, um sich ber die schlechten Noten bei der letzten Aufgabe lauthals vor versammeltem Hrsaal zu beschweren und darber zu sinnieren, da frher alles besser gewesen ist. "Frher haben die Studenten DREI Ringe, DREI Ltkppchen und eine Schiene, bestehend aus zwanzig Treppenstufen, abgeben mssen. Ich verstehe nicht, wieso sie heutzutage mit solch lppischen Abgaben nicht zurechtkommen". Da frher man auch nicht in JEDER Kurswoche abgeben mte, sondern ein Semester Zeit hatte, das unterschlgt er. Egal, einige Assistenten haben das erwhnt. Welche, die vor nicht allzu langer Zeit sich selbst dieses TPK-Kurs angetan haben.

Frher war alles besser. Htte ich auch aus meiner Sicht sagen knnen, ohne den TPK-Kurs zu meinen. Schon 2 Wochen, seit meine Freundin berm Teich geflogen ist, um dort Ihr Studium aufzunehmen. Melden tut sie sich bei mir nur sporadisch, und oft ist sie in einer ihrer Launen, die mir schwer zu schaffen machen. Nein, es ist kein Gezicke, ihr geht es wirklich nicht gut. Seit sie im Frhjahr ihre Cousine verloren hat, ist ihr jegliche Lebenslust abhandengekommen. Sie trug sich mit Suizidgedanken herum und einmal waren es ihre Schwester und ich, die das schlimmste verhindern knnten. Fr eine Therapie war sie kaum zugnglich. Da fast ihre gesamte Familie gegen unsere Beziehung war und immer noch ist....so nah wir uns in manch schweren Momenten waren, so....

Ein unsanfter Ellbogenhieb reit mich aus meinen Gedanken und ich ffne die Augen. Als er sieht, da ich wieder "da" bin, macht Temel eine Geste zum Rednerpult. Wir sind im Hrsaal, gleich geht die Vorlesung los. Prof berprft gerade die Anwesenheit, und anscheinend wurde gerade zweimal in Folge mein Name ausgerufen. Ich werfe ein kurzes "Ja", lasse das sgiftige "aaaah, sie sind ja noch hier" durchs linke Ohr rein in mein Schdel, durchs rechte wieder raus und bin gerade dabei, wieder der Realitt zu entschwinden, als die Hrsaaltr unter lautem Getse aufgeht. Die Schlaftrunkenheit verfliegt sofort, als ich sehe, die 2 Mdels, die reinkommen - in der Kursliste stehen ihre Namen vor meinem, also wurden Ihnen gerade Fehltage vermerkt. Ob man doch den Fehltag in so einer Situation doch korrigiert bekommt, hngt von der Gnade des Profs ab. Sieht aber fr die beiden nicht gut aus - sind beides Kopftuchtrgerinnen aus dem Erstsemester-Kurs, und soweit ich mitgekriegt habe, bisher auch keine guten Noten gehabt.

Wie der Prof zu Auslndern steht, drfte ich schon von Slavica erfahren. Sie und Ihre Familie sind ursprnglich als bosnische Kriegsflchtlinge nach Deutschland gekommen, Abi hat sie hier gemacht. Bei ihrer allerersten Einschreibung zum TPK-Kurs habe sie der Prof gefragt, wieso sie denn nicht in ihrem Heimatland studiere, dabei auf Ihre Karteikarte gestarrt, wo "Sarajevo" als Geburtsort stand. In Druckschrift. Pltzlich wundere ich mich, wie wenig Gedanken ich mir ber meine eigene auslndische Herkunft mache und bin in Gedanken beim Kartrennen heute abend.

Irgendwie bin ich dem Indoor-Karting verfallen, und zwar soweit, da ich jedes Monat auf meiner Lieblingskartbahn das Einladungsrennen der Top10 erreichte. Dieses Abend war es auch soweit, und die Vorfreude daran half mir ber die Langeweile der Vorlesung hinweg. Danach geht es erst einmal zu Marianne, zusammen was frs TPK machen, Anatomie lernen und so weiter. Auerdem hat sie eine kleine Wohnung in Uninhe, gnstig gelegen fr solche Aktionen. Und nicht zuletzt hat sie sich eine CNC-gefrste Lehre zum Zuschneiden der Treppenstufen anfertigen lassen - etwas, was die Arbeit ungemein erleichtert. Erleichtern sollte, denn das kleine Edelstahlblock entpuppt sich als zu gro, als das man das eingespannte Draht noch mit der Trennscheibe erreichen kann. Nach kurzem Umbauen geht es aber doch. Messingdraht habe ich mehr als genug, also fliegen mir die nchsten Paar Stunden Drahtstcke und Trennscheiben um die Ohren, whrend Marianne Zhne zeichnet und knetet. Zig Treppenstufen geschnitten, von denen aber das meiste sofort zur Seite gelegt wird - Schnitt nicht glatt genug, Abweichungen oder keine Mglichkeit, es aufs Milimeterpapier mit anderen Stcken zu einer mahaltigen Treppe zurechtzufgen. Die letzte Trennscheibe ist verbraucht und besorgt schaue ich auf die Uhr - in etwa einer Stunde startet das Rennen, und ungefhr soviel brauche ich, um zur Kartbahn zu kommen. Immer noch sind wir nicht weiter, Marianne ist nicht einmal mit den eigenen Zeichnungen fertig. Ich hoffe nur auf Ihr Versprechen, sich auch um meine zu kmmern. Pause, wir fahren zum (glcklicherweise) nahegelegenen Dentaldepot und holen uns neue Trennscheiben.  Kartrennen gegessen, statt das drhnen von Kartmotoren hre ich heute Abend noch lange die Gerusche von Trennscheiben. Erinnert ungefhr an mutierte, blutrnstige Mcken. Da meine liebe Kollegin immer noch an jedes Stck was zu monieren hat, klingt mir wie Musik in den Ohren. Mit ihren Zeichnungen ist sie schon fertig und nimmt jetzt die verantwortungsvolle Aufgabe wahr, meine Arbeit zu berwachen. Danke. Irgendwann sind doch genug passende Stcke fr ein Paar Treppen zusammengeschnitten und einige Treppen aufs Milimeterpapier mit Wachs fixiert. Morgen wird eingebettet und geltet. Zeit, lustlos Maschine, TPK-Koffer und sonstiges Zeug zu packen und nach Hause zu fahren. Ans Rennen denke ich nicht mehr. Nicht einmal daran, ob es nchstes Monat was wird.

Der nchste Tag geht mit Novemberregen und grauem Himmel los. Kursaufsicht haben Elke Klein und Miriam Liesle, was unter vorgehaltener Hand fr einiges Getuschel sorgt - die beiden haben berdurchschnittlich oft Kursaufsicht zusammen, obwohl es klinikweit bekannt ist, da die beiden sich echt nicht leiden knnen. Noch dazu wird Miriam eine Schwche fr Mnner im allgemeinen und manchmal auch fr gutaussehende Studenten nachgesagt, andere wiederum vermuten oder sollen gehrt haben, sie sei bisexuell....wie auch immer, ein echtes Kontrast zur Elke Klein und ihrer angeblich recht stressigen Ehe. Es macht auch ein wenig Spa zu sehen, wie die beiden versuchen, die meiste Zeit sich nicht anzuschauen, um dann vielleicht kurz ein Paar latent giftige Blicke zu wechseln. Irgendwas soll doch Freude machen, wenn schon die Treppe dauernd sich beim Ablsen vom Milimeterpapier in ihre Bestandteile zerlegt oder (viel viel schlimmer) dasselbe beim Einbetten passiert. Mit sehr viel Mhe gelingt es mir doch, zwei Treppen einzubetten. Von Miriam kriege ich auch zwei Zeichnungen und einen Knetzahn testiert.

Es geht langsam zum Ende des heutigen Kurses und damit ans gaaanz Ernste - Treppe lten. Wachs ist schon ausgebrannt, Flumittel aufgetragen. Jetzt nur noch mit Flamme und Lot reingehen. Mist, nicht hei genug, zweiter Versuch. Zu hei. Dritter Versuch. Lot fliet wie es sich gehrt rein. Noch eine Ltnaht. Klappt. Noch eine. Vor Hitze und Anstrengung tropft mir die Schwei auf die Stirn. Alle Ltnhte fertig, Treppe zur Seite legen. Ausbetten, aufs Milimeterpapier legen. Pat, jetzt noch verputzen und polieren, schon ersphe ich den Professor. Ganz in wei, absolut makellos und mit wehendem Kittel ist er auf eins seiner berchtigten Kontrollgnge durch den Kursraum, macht halt hier und da bei einem Studenten, schaut sich seine Arbeit an und lt nette Kommentare ab. "Machen sie's besser neu" wre noch das netteste, aber gleich neben mir kassiert eine Kollegin das superliebe "Ihre Ltnhte sehen ja wie ein Streuselkuchen aus". Natrlich sagt keiner was, jegliche Kommentare, Fragen oder Sprche zerschellen an das makellose wei seiner Kleidung. Klar, denn der Mann darf (aus irgendeinem Grund) keine Patienten mehr behandeln, nicht mehr Autofahren. So mancher vermutet, es lge an seinen dicken Brillenglsern (geschtzt -12 Dioptrien), aber so richtig klar ist die Sache nicht. Klar ist nur, da seine Brille wohl zu seiner selektiven Wahrnehmung beitrgt und da seine wrigblauen Augen recht klein hinter den groen dicken Glsern aussehen. Auerdem hat er auch makellos weie Haare nur an den Schlfen und tief am Nacken. Schner Anblick, erinnert an die gipserne Skulptur eines Aasgeiers. Ich mu die Zhne zusammenbeien, um nicht loszulachen, und dennoch gelingt es mir nur schwer. Neben mir betrachtet Emir seine polierte Treppe. "Glnzt wie Schei*e", hre ich ihn sagen. Es gibt kein halten mehr. Ein ansteckender Lachanfall breitet sich aus. Selbst Miriam Liesle kann sich kaum halten und unterdrckt ihr breites Grinsen nur mit Mhe. Prof und Elke Klein werfen uns nur ein Paar unglubige und etwas verrgerte Blicke. Spa sieht die Kursordnung eben nicht vor, und Ordnung mu sein.

Heute gilt anscheinend die Kursordnung auch ber die zeitlichen Grenzen des Kurses hinaus, denn der Spa vergeht mir beim Polieren. Eine Naht scheint doch nicht hei genug geltet zu sein und bricht. Gut, da ich nicht nach hause gefahren bin, sondern immer noch zu einer Nacharbeit-Stunde bei Marianne. Noch ein Ltversuch scheitert klglich, mein Ltbrenner ist dafr definitiv zu schwach. Sie hat die zndende Idee, irgendein Dentallabor zu suchen, wo man fr ein Paar nette Geschenke die Gerte (mit)benutzen knnte. Nach etwas Sucherei finden wir eins ganz in der Nhe, mit einem gutgelaunten und zuknftigen Zahnmedizinern gegenber doch sehr aufgeschlossenen Chef und werden sofort zum Guraum gefhrt. Die unerwartete berraschung ist der Ltbrenner. Kein Gas, kein Acetylen, sondern ein Elektrolyse-Brenner, was zersetztes Wasser mit Alkoholzusatz(als Flumittel) verbrennt. 3000-3500C Flammentemepratur. Die Sache ist mir definitiv zu hei und mit einem mulmigen Gefhl im Magen berlasse ich die Arbeit damit Marianne. Ich hoffe nur, whrend Ihrer Zahntechniker-Ausbildung hat sie so ein Teil in der Hand gehabt.

Eher nicht, eine unserer 3 eingebetteten Treppen ist schon ruiniert - die mit soviel Mhe angeschrgten und perfekt eingepaten Stcke haben sich unter ihrer Hand zu geschmolzenen Messingkgelchen mit einem klaffenden Spalt dazwischen verwandelt. Auch wenn wir noch 3 eingebettete Treppen haben, morgen ist Abgabe. Die Trnen kann ich nur mit Mhe zurckhalten, als sie zur zweiten Treppe greift, schalte ich den Brenner aus.

Einer der Meister schaut vorbei, um etwas zu gieen, sieht unser Problem, und nickt ohne ein Wort zu sagen. Wenige Minuten spter ist er wieder da und am Lten. Zuerst ltet er eine Treppe, dann nimmt er das verhunzte Teil vor und verschwindet wieder. Verspricht, er kommt wieder. Als er wiederkommt, hat er die verschmolzenen Enden mit der Maschine verputzt und verschliffen und bittet mich um ein Stck Messingdraht. Lchelnd sagt er: "wenn man es richtig kann, kann man nur mit der Flamme und ein Stck Metall richtig schnitzen". Gesagt, getan, was fr ein Geschick er demonstriert, ist einfach eine Kunst. Die Zuschauerrolle geniee ich in vollen Zgen. Danach lasse ich mir von ihm den Brenner und den Umgang damit erklren und lte meine Treppe. Klappt. Wir danken dem Meister. Ein Geschenk hat er sich auf alle Flle verdient, und sogar mehr als das. Marianne nimmt die von ihm geltete Treppe, ich behalte meine eigene und das "Kunstwerk". Zuhause bette ich sie nur aus und verputze sie kurz. Zu mde. Gut, da ich momentan mit meiner Freundin nur per ICQ Kontakt halte. Sie hat wieder eins dieser so selten gewordenen Momente, wo es ihr gut geht, und irgendwie macht mir das ein wenig Mut und Hoffnung. Das lt die eigene Misere fr ein Moment vergessen. Erst danach fllt mir ein, da wir heute den Prpkurs wegen der Treppe sausen lassen haben. Gut, da man da ganze 7 Fehltage hat.

Der Abgabetag geht schnell, heftig und schrecklich vorbei, wie ein feuchter Alptraum. Ich entscheide mich doch, die eigens geltete Treppe abzugeben, da das "Kunstwerk" an einem der Stege ein wenig zu stark verschliffen worden ist. Auerdem kommt es mir vor, als wre es nicht 100%ig plan. Als es darum geht, aufs Milimeterpapier die Treppen zu zeichen fr die Abgabe (angeblich soll das als Hilfe fr die Benotung dienen - man gibt das Milimeterpapier mit einer angezeichneten Treppe mit ab - die Mahaltigkeit wird dann anhand des konkreten Milimepterpapiers und in der Position, wo die Treppe gezeichnet ist), reien mir Emir und Temel meine Treppe aus der Hand und schieben mir ein Block Milimeterpapier vor, dann ihre Treppen. Ich bin einfach schneller und besser um eine Stelle aufs Papier zu finden, wo eine X-beliebige Treppe sich als 100%ig mahaltig erweisen kann. Und noch schneller, wenn es darum geht, sie auch zu zeichnen. Anscheinend hat es sich herumgesprochen, die letzten 10 Minuten bin ich nur noch am vermessen und zeichnen. Es bleibt gerade noch Zeit, die Umschlge zu verteilen und den Umschlag mit der Schlsselliste Miriam Liesle zu geben. Zehn will wieder seine zehn haben und handelt sich dafr ein giftiges Kommentar von Cand.med.dent. ein. Abgabezeit. Temel klopft mir auf die schulter. Da ist sie, meine Treppe, schn poliert, auf ein Stck Watte liegend. "Glnzt wie *******, kannste abgeben". Noch einmal zeichnen, Papier zuschneiden, Noch ein Stck Watte auf die Treppe, alles eintten.....geschafft.

Unterwegs zu meinem Wagen fhlen sich das Materialkoffer und die Tasche mit der Maschine wie mit Blei gefllt an. Schwerer ist nur noch mein Kopf, und der ist im Moment wohl wirklich voller Blei. Meine Freundin, der Gedanke an der morgigen Note, der anstehende Geburtstag meiner Mutter...alles ist irgendwie weit weit weg und kehrt erst nach den vier Stunden Prpkurs wieder zurck.

Es ist auch die bleierne Schwere, die mir ber die Note hinweg hilft. Wie erwartet, hat es 5er gehagelt und ich bin mit von der Partie. Als Begrndung: "Festigkeitsprobe nicht bestanden". Gerissen also. Ich trinke geistesabwesend einen Kaffee im Pauseraum und hre daneben sich Carmen laut ber die Note von Niklas zu beschweren. "Der Idiot hat schief geltet und Karins Reservetreppe abgegeben, und die war unter aller Sau, nicht einmal richtig poliert hat er sie. Dafr kriegt er ne DREI!". Das Gesprch kommt auf die letztjhrige Geschichte mit den Toppits, aber fast keiner lacht. Beim erwhnen der Reservetreppe hole ich das "Kunstwerk" aus meinem Koffer, nehme zwei Zangen und ziehe es mit aller Gewalt auseinander.

Es hlt.

----------


## Mariposa

Erstmal Hut ab, das hat wirklich Romancharakter! Schick das doch mal zu KiWi!

Wenn ich das so lese, wage ich es fast gar nicht mehr mich ber meine Alibiausbildung zur Ergo-Basteltante, mit den Folterinstrumenten Namens Nhen, Filzen etc. zu beschweren....

Das ist ja ein Fall fr Amnesty International!

----------


## flopipop

also ich finde die darstellungen sehr interessant, weil mir das meiste recht bekannt vorkommt. aber ich kann bei bestem willen hier keinen besonderen drill vom jeweiligen professor rauslesen. das, was du schilderst, ist teil eines zahni-alltages, oft habe ich hnliche situationen erlebt und erlebe immer noch. gerade deswegen lese ich die postings mit groem interesse, warum du von diesem professor jetzt so traumatisiert bist, wei ich nicht...aber vielleicht kommt da noch was... *gespanntwartend*

----------


## ZMEDI

> (...)warum du von diesem professor jetzt so traumatisiert bist, wei ich nicht...aber vielleicht kommt da noch was... *gespanntwartend*


Ich glaub die klner knnen jetzt nur mde lachen...

----------


## felixb

Ich brauch mehr!!!
Die Gnade gut und fesselnd zu schreiben ist in der person aus kln eindeutig zu finden! Respekt fr deine kurzweiligen, aber in den bann ziehenden Geschichten aus dem leben eines zahnis.
Bitte mehr!
gru felix  :Top:

----------


## Recall8

Ich denke schon,dass man da traumatisiert sein muss  :Smilie: 
Allein dir Wortwahl. so was habe ich noch NIE erlebt. Das ist einfach nur heftig.

----------


## lilxbee

ich hatte keine zeit alles durchzulesen, aber ich habe mal eine frage

ich war in der schule "nicht gut" im kunst unterricht, malen, zeichnen, und mit Ton arbeiten waren nie meine strken...

habe ich dadurch so einen nachteil, dass ich Zahnmedizin nicht schaffe, oder spter kein guter Zahnarzt werde?

----------


## LacrimaAurea

hey, wann gibts wieder die Fortsetzung der geschichte?
warte schon soo sehnschtigst drauf...  :hmmm...:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## buffl

ohohoh!! also an der uni is studieren wahrscheinlich kein spa..bei mir is tpk nich so stressig, aber ich nehm ,mal an, es liegt zum grten teil an 2 Faktoren, wie man im tpk zurechtkommt:
1. die eigene persnlichkeit und die belastbarkeit
2. das handwerkliche geschick
warum soviele sagen, tpk sei die hlle, kann ich definitv nicht verstehen.
an alle, die angst vorm tpk haben, und die angst nun durch diesen artikel verstrkt wird:

TPK is definitiv machbar!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## flopipop

> es liegt zum grten teil an 2 Faktoren, wie man im tpk zurechtkommt:
> 1. die eigene persnlichkeit und die belastbarkeit
> 2. das handwerkliche geschick


3. die laune der assistenten, die den kurs betreuen.




> warum soviele sagen, tpk sei die hlle, kann ich definitv nicht verstehen.


ich wei auch warum: du bist im 1. semester.

----------


## ayolZahni

Wow, 
also geht das auch anderen Menschen so wie mir!Irgendwie beruhigt das...  :Blush:  
Weiter so   :Top:

----------


## jabba666

> ohohoh!! also an der uni is studieren wahrscheinlich kein spa..bei mir is tpk nich so stressig, aber ich nehm ,mal an, es liegt zum grten teil an 2 Faktoren, wie man im tpk zurechtkommt:
> 1. die eigene persnlichkeit und die belastbarkeit
> 2. das handwerkliche geschick
> warum soviele sagen, tpk sei die hlle, kann ich definitv nicht verstehen.
> an alle, die angst vorm tpk haben, und die angst nun durch diesen artikel verstrkt wird:
> 
> TPK is definitiv machbar!!!!!!!!!!



TPK ist ein witz!!!

----------


## Knockout_Mouse

> TPK ist ein witz!!!


Bist du deshalb schon zwei Semester berfllig mit dem Examen???

*verwirrt*,

MOUSE

----------


## jabba666

> Bist du deshalb schon zwei Semester berfllig mit dem Examen???
> 
> *verwirrt*,
> 
> MOUSE



lustig!!!!ich hab am wochenende entlassungsfeier.....ps:schon mal gehrt,dass kurspltze ausgelost werden,und man evtl. keinen bekommt???

----------


## Knockout_Mouse

> schon mal gehrt,dass kurspltze ausgelost werden,und man evtl. keinen bekommt???


doch, doch...schon mal gehrt...aber ich wollte dich nur mal daran erinnern, da es sicher auch Hrden gegeben hat (welcher Art auch immer) und so ein verklrter Blick zurck doch meistens nicht stimmt. Kein Kurs ist "ein Witz" und jede Premiere hat ihre eigenen Herausforderungen. Oder sah deine erste Krone nicht auch aus wie eine Kartoffel? Meine tuen es noch heute (manchmal)...

Ansonsten: Glckwunsch und viel Erfolg. 

P.S.: Denk dran: Erst kommt Wei, dann kommt Rot, dann wieder Wei und zuletzt wieder Rot.

MOUSE

----------


## jabba666

> Oder sah deine erste Krone nicht auch aus wie eine Kartoffel? Meine tuen es noch heute (manchmal)...
> 
> Ansonsten: Glckwunsch und viel Erfolg. 
> 
> 
> MOUSE


meine kronen sahen aus wie zhne...ich war 4 jahre geselle in der em abteilung und hab mit kronen,inlays usw. meine brtchen verdient.......
 :bhh:

----------


## Smibo

> doch, doch...schon mal gehrt...aber ich wollte dich nur mal daran erinnern, da es sicher auch Hrden gegeben hat (welcher Art auch immer) und so ein verklrter Blick zurck doch meistens nicht stimmt. Kein Kurs ist "ein Witz" und jede Premiere hat ihre eigenen Herausforderungen. Oder sah deine erste Krone nicht auch aus wie eine Kartoffel? Meine tuen es noch heute (manchmal)...
> 
> Ansonsten: Glckwunsch und viel Erfolg. 
> 
> P.S.: Denk dran: Erst kommt Wei, dann kommt Rot, dann wieder Wei und zuletzt wieder Rot.
> 
> MOUSE


Es bestreitet ja auch niemand, dass die eigenen Sachen nicht grad immer top sind. Nur musst du auch zugeben, dass die Leute, die nen guten Draht zum Assi haben bzw. Oberarzt, die Sachen meist gemacht bekommen.
Im Examen habe ich es mit eigenen Augen miterlebt wo ein Assi sowohl fr seine Paar Leutchen die Prothese aufstellte als auch die Brcken aufwachste und andauernd in ihren Kojen war um denen die Sachen zu prparieren. Und das im Examen! Da waren andere froh, wenn sie mal nen guten Tip bekamen.

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, ich habe in der ganzen Zeit eine einzige Assistentin erlebt, die richtig fair ist und einen nicht vor Oberarzt oder Patient niedermacht, wenn er mal was falsches tut. Und bei schwierigen Situation half sie jedem gleich viel. Echt Respekt vor der Frau! Ein gutes Vorbild.

----------


## Smibo

> meine kronen sahen aus wie zhne...ich war 4 jahre geselle in der em abteilung und hab mit kronen,inlays usw. meine brtchen verdient.......


Im Examen meinte meine O zu mir ich htte ja schrecklich aufgewachst und was das denn sein soll   :Grinnnss!:  Musste vieles dran ndern bis sie zufrieden war.
Naja, ich kann untere 6er nicht so gut aufwachsen eher obere PM und M   :Grinnnss!: 

Das einzig coole nachm Examen ist, dass man NIE NIE NIE wieder Aufwachsen muss  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## jabba666

> Es bestreitet ja auch niemand, dass die eigenen Sachen nicht grad immer top sind. Nur musst du auch zugeben, dass die Leute, die nen guten Draht zum Assi haben bzw. Oberarzt, die Sachen meist gemacht bekommen.
> Im Examen habe ich es mit eigenen Augen miterlebt wo ein Assi sowohl fr seine Paar Leutchen die Prothese aufstellte als auch die Brcken aufwachste und andauernd in ihren Kojen war um denen die Sachen zu prparieren. Und das im Examen! Da waren andere froh, wenn sie mal nen guten Tip bekamen.
> 
> .


von den idioten htte ich niemand an MEINE arbeiten gelassen...ich wollte schliesslich,dass sie passen und gut aussehen.mal im ernst:die meisten assis hatten zahntechnisch sooooooooowenig drauf,so gesehen nicht so schlimm,aber dann noch das maul aufreissen  ::-oopss:

----------


## Smibo

Haha, genau :Smilie:  Die Zahntechnier schtteln nur noch den Kopf wenn sie die Meinung des Assis hren. Ich mein, die Leute wissen, was sie da herstellen und was mglich ist und wenn der Assi die Arbeit 10000mal umndern lsst und am Ende doch wieder zum Anfang zurckkehrt....dann versteh ich sehr wohl die ZTechniker.

Andernfalls gibts aber auch ZTechniker die wirklich schlechte Arbeit herstellen und bei der Behandlungsplanung mitreden wollen. Einer der Technikermeister wollte es sogar gern so haben, dass man einen vllig gesunden Zahn mit berkront, damit die Gesamtarbeit von der sthetik einfacher und besser ausfllt. Es gab keinerlei medizinische Indikation fr diesen Schritt und dann musste sich selbst der Techniker eine Standpauke vom Prof anhren. Und das war auch gut so ..

----------


## Knockout_Mouse

> Nur musst du auch zugeben, dass die Leute, die nen guten Draht zum Assi haben bzw. Oberarzt, die Sachen meist gemacht bekommen.


Wie wahr, wie wahr...




> Echt Respekt vor der Frau! Ein gutes Vorbild.


Erstaunlich wie dankbar man fr die selbstverstndlichsten Dinge wird. Man wird ja nicht gerade charakterlich verwhnt in der Zahnklinik...

@jabba
Yep, erst nach meinem post hab ich in dem splatter-thread "alles vorbei, und jetzt?" gelesen, da du ZT gelernt hast - ich entlaste dich hiermit offiziell von dem Vorwurf des Runterspielens. 

*bemhtgefhlsduseleidurchblankefaktenzuerschlagen  *

MOUSE

----------


## jabba666

> Wie wahr, wie wahr...
> 
> 
> Erstaunlich wie dankbar man fr die selbstverstndlichsten Dinge wird. Man wird ja nicht gerade charakterlich verwhnt in der Zahnklinik...
> 
> @jabba
> Yep, erst nach meinem post hab ich in dem splatter-thread "alles vorbei, und jetzt?" gelesen, da du ZT gelernt hast - ich entlaste dich hiermit offiziell von dem Vorwurf des Runterspielens. 
> 
> *bemhtgefhlsduseleidurchblankefaktenzuerschlagen  *
> ...


splatter-thread???das gefllt mir.........  :Party:

----------

